# PROJECT: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg?



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg?*

As we are working on quite a few COMPLETE setups of these already for various VW's that so far noone offers, we thought we would revive this topic here to see what type of interest there would be?
This time around we would be making the COMPLETE UNITS so no "Do It Yourself" solutions.

Now we would need to know how many ppl would be interested and what the % of ppl with SENSORS (hence the hole in the marker) and how many without?
**************************************************************
Interest:
1. terps4 (w/sensors) white/smoked?
2. mishref (w/sensors) white/smoked?
*3. hotdaymnitzbao (no sensors) smoked*
4. eggyacid (no sensors) white/smoked?
5. FordFanatic (no sensors) front and back!?? (The car only has FRONT!)
6. td_treg (w/sensors) white/smoked?
7. WaitingforaT-REG (no sensors) front and back!?? (The car only has FRONT!)
*8. e's touareg (no sensors) white* 
9. suittman (w or w/out sensors?) smoked
*10. DenverBill (no sensors) white*
*11. sendero (no sensors) smoked*
************************************************************
*Bold = complete answer*
We prefer to call them WHITE here to def from seethrough clear








Though yes we do refer to them as clear also!

For reference what the factory has made for us so far:
CORRADO:









PASSAT B5.5:










_Modified by Cullen at 12:26 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Interested... with sensors... at the right price of course


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_Interested... with sensors... at the right price of course









This massprodcution WILL create the "right price"








(compare prices on the other links)


----------



## mishref (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

With Sensors.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*









these are the clear ones.... can we see pictures of the smoked ones?
btw, i'm interested in the sidemarkers (not sure which one) and no sensors for me.


_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 12:05 AM 6-20-2004_


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

interested if the price is right...
without sensors.


----------



## FordFanatic (Mar 13, 2004)

I'd be interested in a set of markers, front and back without sensors.


----------



## td_treg (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

I'm also interested (if the price is right)
with sensors
smoked


_Modified by td_treg at 8:37 AM 6-22-2004_


----------



## WaitingforaT-REG (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (td_treg)*

Front and back...no sensors.


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Clear, front with no sensors. Thanks.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (e's touareg)*

Smoked sidemarkers are great - have them on the allroad,,, WOuld buy for T .


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Clear front with no sensors. Thanks.


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

smoked front, no sensors


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (sendero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sendero* »_smoked front, no sensors

ok, but PLEASE people there is ONLY FRONTS on your car!!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

ok. i've made up my mind. smoked no sensors.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_ok. i've made up my mind. smoked no sensors.

listed!


----------



## m13 (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

smoked no sensors. thanks


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
ok, but PLEASE people there is ONLY FRONTS on your car!!









sheesh, one little mistake


----------



## boulderbean (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

I would be interested in a set of smoked sidemarkers with holes for 
sensors (subject to price of course).


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

White with no sensors.....
Thanx


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

If you are finally doing these as complete units, then I will take a pair of smoked with no sensors.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If you are finally doing these as complete units, then I will take a pair of smoked with no sensors.

copy cat.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_If you are finally doing these as complete units, then I will take a pair of smoked with no sensors.

We ar gathering interest at this point and will see which versions would be needed the most!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Still gathering interest? I thought you were ready to build these.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Still gathering interest? I thought you were ready to build these. 

That was the LENSES (as seen above) but they are not cost effective enough, now we are planing on making COMPLETE UNITS!


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

smoked with holes for sensors


----------



## trollhole (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
That was the LENSES (as seen above) but they are not cost effective enough, now we are planing on making COMPLETE UNITS!

I would like silver with a blue trim with sensor that cannot be seen but with holes. Aslo would like a non complete units!















Sorry I couldn't help it. He seems so jumpy.


----------



## suittman (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_ 9. suittman (w or w/out sensors?) smoked


As I now have the car,, I can see I need Smoked WITH sensors


----------



## terps4 (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (terps4)*

Considering the black bumper parts that surround the markers smoked with sensors should do it.
-Andy


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (terps4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terps4* »_Considering the black bumper parts that surround the markers smoked with sensors should do it.
-Andy

ok


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Maybe I'm missing something here, but can someone please explain what these "Sidemarkers" do? Do they replace something, or are they an add-on to the T-reg? They look like reflectors to me.
Please forgive my cluelessness here, but I guess I just need a plain and simple: "What the hell are these for" type response...
Thanks and appreciate your help. 
Knowing me, I probably want this.
FKI


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (FKI)*

In the photo below you will see the bright yellow reflector we are talking about. This is just a reflector, not an actual light. There is NO BLUB inside. It may appear that way in this photo becasue of the flash of the camera.


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*

Ah, gotcha. A cosmetic replacement for the existing reflectors. I guess I'm just used to "normal" terminology...








Why the difference between sensors/no sensors? placement/location? or something to do with the sensor electronics behind the bumper.
Thanks again for your help...
I'm interested in Smoked/Sensors, by the way. Nice to monochrome out that area.
Why only the front and not the rear ones?
FKI


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (FKI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_...
Why the difference between sensors/no sensors? placement/location? or something to do with the sensor electronics behind the bumper.
...
Why only the front and not the rear ones?


Note the difference between the reflector on Spockcat's truck and mine. I think his might be lost in the glare of the flash, but I can't be sure from that picture. The little black dot at the forward part of my reflector is for the Parking Sensor:








I don't believe there are rear reflectors.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (leebo)*

Considering how far to the side the sensors are in the reflectors, I think they are high tech curb feelers.








There are rear reflectors but they are red.


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Considering how far to the side the sensors are in the reflectors, I think they are high tech curb feelers.








There are rear reflectors but they are red... 

Yes, after I posted I looked it up and saw the red ones. Duh! I don't think this deal had the option for the rear reflectors...
Spockcat, did your V10 come with the Park Assist? It's really hard to tell for certain form the pics, but it doesn't look like the sensors are there. I didn't see the Park Assist button in the console shot you posted in the Keyless Start thread. I thought most of the V10's came with that option...
I didn't think I'd like it, but I've grown accustomed. So much so that I took my front-end cover to a Tack shop (horse riding stuff) and had them put some holes in the cover so the front bumper sensors would continue to work with the front-end cover on.
The Parking Sensors are such a crutch...I should probably turn in the keys because I'm too stoopid to park the thing.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Note the difference between the reflector on Spockcat's truck and mine. I think his might be lost in the glare of the flash, but I can't be sure from that picture. The little black dot at the forward part of my reflector is for the Parking Sensor:
I don't believe there are rear reflectors.

Yeah we are looking into both options the solid ones and the ones with the holes!


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Considering how far to the side the sensors are in the reflectors, I think they are high tech curb feelers.








There are rear reflectors but they are red.










Oh ok now these I think it would be best to leave as is...plus red is not so eyesore as the orange


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
...plus red is not so eyesore as the orange










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (leebo)*

Just premium package and winter package on my V10. Oh, and the stupid trailer hitch.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Since they are put there due to the lack of reflection in the tails I wouldnt change them...(red in the rear)


----------



## bramy (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

I'd be interested in smoked, no sensor.
-brandon


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (bramy)*

anything ever come of this?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? ([email protected])*

Nothing that I know of.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_anything ever come of this?

Factory has the samples and are ready to perform when WE are...
Been looking at the T-regs and I see no reason why we would make CLEARS since that part is always black (or? correct me if I am wrong!)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_**************************************************************
Interest:
1. terps4 (w/sensors) white/smoked?
2. mishref (w/sensors) white/smoked?
*3. hotdaymnitzbao (no sensors) smoked*
4. eggyacid (no sensors) white/smoked?
6. td_treg (w/sensors) white/smoked?
*8. e's touareg (no sensors) white* 
*10. DenverBill (no sensors) white*




Any of you care to share WHY you would want WHITE?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Note the difference between the reflector on Spockcat's truck and mine. I think his might be lost in the glare of the flash, but I can't be sure from that picture. The little black dot at the forward part of my reflector is for the Parking Sensor:








I don't believe there are rear reflectors.

See my point....BLACK would do it...?
(the factory has samples of both the PARKING SENSOR one and without!)


----------



## stunt pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (leebo)*

Hi,
Did you paint the calipers yourself? Did you use the caliper paint they sell at the dealership or something else. Looks good.
Thanks,
JB http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcmuney (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Clear w/ sensors


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (stunt pilot)*

Hi:
Leebo painted himself and even gave me some advice on how to do it.
Had mine done last Thursday and I am just waiting the snow to melt down and get some photos.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

Put me down for Smoked with Sensors. 
Any idea on pricing?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcmuney* »_Clear w/ sensors

PLS elaborate why you would want clears?
Even if your car is white or gray...I believe SMOKED might be better no?









_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_Put me down for Smoked with Sensors. 
Any idea on pricing? 

Pricing will be decent on preorder and around $39.99 shipped pair when in stock but need to figure out if would need to do 2 or 4 versions (clr and smk and with and without sensor holes..)


_Modified by Cullen at 6:45 PM 1-31-2005_


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

smoked / no sensors for me.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (Makbros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Makbros* »_smoked / no sensors for me.









Now how many of you would actually be ready to preoder them selves these? Price would START at $14.99/pair and go up as we get closer to having them ready!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Post your paypal links and I would buy at least one set of each clear and smoked without sensor holes at $14.99/pair each.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Post your paypal links and I would buy at least one set of each clear and smoked without sensor holes at $14.99/pair each.

But this is the thing we would prefer to make only TWO versions not FOUR, would like to know the logic behind wanting the CLEARS!?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Clear like the headlights. Clear like the puddle lights under the mirrors. Clear like the foglights. Smoked might look ok also but I think clear will look better and still serve some purpose.
Isn't the variation only a matter of filling the mold with a different plastic color? It doesn't require a new mold.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: (Cullen)*

I'll paypal ya the $ 14.99 for either clear or smoked without sensors. Prefer the clear though.


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

is this still available? i want the clear ones


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg?*

Smoked with sensors if anyone is still counting.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Clear like the headlights. Clear like the puddle lights under the mirrors. Clear like the foglights. Smoked might look ok also but I think clear will look better and still serve some purpose.


OK well we were thinking of making it WHITE not crystal clear, there isnt anything else on the Treg that is "white" is there?
But thanks for the input!!

_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_is this still available? i want the clear ones

WE never started this project/tooling yet!

_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Smoked with sensors if anyone is still counting.

Hmm its just that I doubt there will be enough interest to start up a FOUR different version production...as we by contract have to do 2000pcs per style AND color...


----------



## garibaldo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_...as we by contract have to do 2000pcs per style AND color...

Those pieces will sell like hotcakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll take any color but the stock ambers without sensors.


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

me too. I want a pair. i would still like to see the colors offered. no sensors for me


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

Clear with sensors for me.


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Count me in
I'll take mine smoked, no sensor


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_OK well we were thinking of making it WHITE not crystal clear, there isnt anything else on the Treg that is "white" is there?


I assume that the "clear" would look something like these:








And the smoked would look something like these:








My feeling is that the smoked are so dark that I might as well paint my existing yellow ones black. The clear ones would at least still serve some purpose while blending in with the color of the other lights.


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

I would still like a pair of clear sidemarkers, no sensors.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garibaldo* »_
Those pieces will sell like hotcakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll take any color but the stock ambers without sensors. 

ok yes we have no doubt they would sell when ready and in stock...now anyone know any SALES FIGURES for the Treg in NA so far??

_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_me too. I want a pair. i would still like to see the colors offered. no sensors for me









ok


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_Count me in
I'll take mine smoked, no sensor

ok


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I assume that the "clear" would look something like these:








And the smoked would look something like these:










Actually see the MK4 clrs and smoked and the B5.5 and Corrado sample pics (see my link in the thread) those Mk2 "bananas" are NOT from the factory who makes our CUSTOM ones!

_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I would still like a pair of clear sidemarkers, no sensors.










Seems this topic is somewhat more "mature" now than when we initially posted the feeler!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_now anyone know any SALES FIGURES for the Treg in NA so far??
Actually see the MK4 clrs and smoked and the B5.5 and Corrado sample pics (see my link in the thread) those Mk2 "bananas" are NOT from the factory who makes our CUSTOM ones!


Probably close to 50,000 in North America. 2003 sales were 16,410. 2004 sales through August 2004 were 18,112. This is just USA sales figures. 
Can you show us some photos of samples produced by the factory that would produce the Touareg units?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Can you show us some photos of samples produced by the factory that would produce the Touareg units?

*SURE!!*


Cullen said:


> *PICTURE UPDATE!!!
> ACTUAL SAMPLE PICTURES!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Clear WITH sensor!


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (PHATMAN5050)*

Smoked without sensor!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## njegg (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Smoked with sensors, please.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (njegg)*

Wow what responce, now you are aware that if we start this project (which there is NO tooling for at this point!) it will take several months!?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Too bad you couldn't just get FER to make these for you. They already have the molds.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Too bad you couldn't just get FER to make these for you. They already have the molds.

I know but the tooling is not that expensive for us "return customer"








but FER is an OEM supplier just about exclusively...also typically in those cases they do not OWN the tooling, just like WE will own the tooling of these (though we never see them...







)


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Okay, smoked with sensors for me...no wait, make that clear with sensors...no no no smoked, definitely...hmm, actually clear would be better...ok ok smoked, final answer...or should I go with clear...AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!








I'm interested, just haven't decided on color yet!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_Okay, smoked with sensors for me...no wait, make that clear with sensors...no no no smoked, definitely...hmm, actually clear would be better...ok ok smoked, final answer...or should I go with clear...AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!








I'm interested, just haven't decided on color yet!









OK so maybe a CLR & SMK option also?


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

clear no sensors


----------



## stunt pilot (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (theswami)*

Clear with sensors!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
now you are aware that if we start this project (which there is NO tooling for at this point!) it will take several months!?


Comments??


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_Comments??

Whatever. I've already been waiting for months...if this doesn't get started, it won't get finished.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (leebo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_
Whatever. I've already been waiting for months...if this doesn't get started, it won't get finished.

Well yeah back when it started there wasnt sufficient support though UNLIKE NOW!!!
But we are still stuck with 4 options
*White
White with sensor
Smoked
Smoked with sensor*

Also we looked into how these are attached and when you buy them as spareparts they come with the black piece that is attached with DOUBLESIDED tape to the backside of your spoiler and the removal/install of old/new (clr/smk) was something I was a bit concerned about at first BUT turns out the actual reflector pops nicely out of the black holder so we would ONLY make the reflector part! Makes for less tooling and easier install!!


----------



## njegg (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Lets do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (njegg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *njegg* »_Lets do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

sounds good!


----------



## diesel king (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Clear front and rear with sensors.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (diesel king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diesel king* »_Clear front and rear with sensors.

Rear??


















I believe the little red strip would be good as it is?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_**************************************************************
Interest:
1. terps4 (w/sensors) white/smoked?
2. mishref (w/sensors) white/smoked?
*3. hotdaymnitzbao (no sensors) smoked*
4. eggyacid (no sensors) white/smoked?
5. FordFanatic (no sensors) front and back!?? (The car only has FRONT!)
6. td_treg (w/sensors) white/smoked?
7. WaitingforaT-REG (no sensors) front and back!?? (The car only has FRONT!)
*8. e's touareg (no sensors) white* 
9. suittman (w or w/out sensors?) smoked
*10. DenverBill (no sensors) white*
*11. sendero (no sensors) smoked*
************************************************************


Any of the above still interested?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (hotdaymnitzbao)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_








these are the clear ones.... can we see pictures of the smoked ones?
btw, i'm interested in the sidemarkers (not sure which one) and no sensors for me.

_Modified by hotdaymnitzbao at 12:05 AM 6-20-2004_

*
PLEASE NOTE*
We are NOT PLANING on making the lens only as shown here but COMPLETE units ready to plug and play!


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

If this comes through, and anyone get's these, I have a need for one of the stock side markers you take off. I have a cracked one that I need to fix eventually.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_If this comes through, and anyone get's these, I have a need for one of the stock side markers you take off. I have a cracked one that I need to fix eventually.

Its called VW dealership


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Cullen)*

Yeah, I know that, but if all the folks on your list get your replacements, then I want to put some of those orphaned parts to use.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Yeah, I know that, but if all the folks on your list get your replacements, then I want to put some of those orphaned parts to use.









...gonna be a while


----------



## DenverBill (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

I'm still interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Any of the above still interested?

I am, but I have a change to now require the sensors. Still would like smoked.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Yup, I am still in!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

You have between 15 and 20 sets spoken for at this point. The demand is pretty evenly split between clean and smoked and probably 3 to 2 in favor of no sensors.
How many sets will it take for this to actually happen? 50, 100, 200? Are we wasting our breath here? I'm not sure we have 200 owners here. The way I see it is unless you have them readily available, you just won't get to those higher numbers. Some of the people in this thread haven't posted in months and may not even own Touaregs any longer. Yet there are probably alot of lurkers out there who would buy once the parts are made and can be seen on a Touareg.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
How many sets will it take for this to actually happen? 50, 100, 200? Are we wasting our breath here? I'm not sure we have 200 owners here. The way I see it is unless you have them readily available, you just won't get to those higher numbers. Some of the people in this thread haven't posted in months and may not even own Touaregs any longer. Yet there are probably alot of lurkers out there who would buy once the parts are made and can be seen on a Touareg.

Readliy available, well now we have NOT given the factory the "word" to start making the tooling yet, they do have the samples bot types and they have quoted us on the tooling.
As for when we started this thread "once upon a time" it was obvious the T-reg was too new to get this going we are feeling what it seems like now AND what % of the Treg owners are they type that would do this







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Clear w/sensors


----------



## FKI (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Smoked w/ sensors.. thanks


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

Can you show photo of the smoked one while in on/lit ?
I have seen the clear one which I prefer, but, if the smoked one looks better, I might change my mind. I assuming that the smoked one would look almost invisible on the black bumper...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Can you show photo of the smoked one while in on/lit ?
I have seen the clear one which I prefer, but, if the smoked one looks better, I might change my mind. I assuming that the smoked one would look almost invisible on the black bumper... 

There is NO LIGHT in these. They are reflectors only.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
...gonna be a while


Thats an understatement, most of you will have traded in your Touaregs with 100k miles before Cullen delivers a product he doesnt have in stock. I'm sure he'll flame me to high you know where, but mark my words, if it aint in stock, and he's having it made...youre gonna wait, as he is saying a very long time........he needs to put down some money, have some made and ship items from stock...this pre-buy method is a disaster.
Do a search on him, his stock items are fine and he ships quickly, but these pre-order items are like waiting for DVD nav discs....


_Modified by anothercar at 5:05 PM 2-13-2005_


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*

Ok, then clear with sensor still my option.
Thanks Spockat


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

smoked with sensor is still my choice.


----------



## prahapassat (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: side markers*

smoked no sensor is my choice


----------



## planeherder (Jun 21, 2002)

smoked with sensor


----------



## Makbros (Dec 26, 2003)

*Re: side markers (Cullen)*

Are they availiable?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: side markers (Makbros)*

This has been a project to see the demand/interest for them.
Based on demand and how they are located on the T-reg we belive that making them ONLY in smoked (with and without the sensor hole) would be the most logical.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_*LIST OF INTEREST*

I see some who have moved on to other cars on this list. I guess there isn't enough interest here for you to bother or this project would have been done by now. This thread is already over 10 months old.


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

smoked no sensor for me


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: side markers (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
This has been a project to see the demand/interest for them.
Based on demand and how they are located on the T-reg we belive that making them ONLY in smoked (with and without the sensor hole) would be the most logical.


ok, so are you going to produce them or not?


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: side markers ([email protected])*

Yes just as the Corrado and B5.5 versions we have coming in, and the Mk1 square ones we do plan on making these, but we are indeed starting to focus more and more on wholesale (due to qty's involved), so maybe you want to email me?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: side markers (Cullen)*

I am interested in the CLEAR WITH SENSOR


----------



## Emmasis (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: side markers (Tahoe12)*

Smoked with sensors


----------



## Ellavery (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

smoked no sensing


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Ellavery)*

Cullen,
Don't take offense to this, but this thread has been floating around for a loooooooooooong time and there hasn't been on indication that anyone has "gotten off the pot" to make this happen.
The next post should be: "they're done, I have X many of this type and X many of that type--- let the sales begin." Otherwise, let it die!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Cullen,
Don't take offense to this, but this thread has been floating around for a loooooooooooong time and there hasn't been on indication that anyone has "gotten off the pot" to make this happen.
The next post should be: "they're done, I have X many of this type and X many of that type--- let the sales begin." Otherwise, let it die!


A) We have covered this already in this thread, rather than starting a new thread we "revived" this one, as when we first started it, it was obvious not enough ppl even had T-regs yet, we had samples of these pieces before the cars were at the dealerships...
B) This project has alread been through its first "steps" 1. The factory has the samples of both types 2. We have the tooling estimates.
C) Whenever we proceed we usually offer the people interested a preorder (this helps a bit with the tooling costs) since we haven't done that yet its obvious that they are not in production yet.
D) We have already tooled up and produced Corrado and Passat B5.5 ones in the similair fashion, currently the Rabbit/Vanagon/Dasher/Scirocco & MB Gclass ones are being worked on.
DUE to the volumes of these we are refosucing on WHOLESALE so it might just happen that we never offer a "retail preorder" on these at all...

No idea in letting something die when there is interest, just a matter of seeing when the time is ripe!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_C) Whenever we proceed we usually offer the people interested a preorder (this helps a bit with the tooling costs) since we haven't done that yet its obvious that they are not in production yet.

preorder http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
people wait months and years.
just post when they are available please. (or have your retailer post)


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? ([email protected])*

If you build them, they will buy them....oh me too! 
Just do it!!


----------



## planeherder (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Rien)*

i am in... and still waiting


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_*LIST OF INTEREST*

I was on the original list of interest way back when but for some reason am not on the latest list. I am still interested in the CLEAR without sensor.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? ([email protected])*

Perhaps we should start a betting pool on this one. Closest guess to the date and price and you get a free pair.








How about it Cullen? I'm guessing June 12, 2006, $49.95.
I hope I'm still a Touareg owner at that time.










_Modified by spockcat at 12:41 PM 4-25-2005_


----------



## e's touareg (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Perhaps we should start a betting pool on this one. Closest guess to the date and price and you get a free pair.







.

July 1st, 2006, $49.99.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_How about it Cullen? I'm guessing June 12, 2006, $49.95.
I hope I'm still a Touareg owner at that time.










put me to December 2006
not even gonna guess the price.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (spockcat)*

Everyone who expressed their interest is in this thread as there has only been one and the same thread.
As for price that will be posted when we do proceed and start the production up, and as usual the preorder price will be significantly lower. A $49.99 shipped would be a fair estimate once they are in stock.
Producing the tooling takes 40~60days (that's when we get the first sample(s)) then it takes about the same amount of time to produce the actual parts, the factory requires 2000pcs of each type.


----------



## diesel king (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

I am not good at waiting. Scratch me from the list.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (diesel king)*


_Quote, originally posted by *diesel king* »_I am not good at waiting. Scratch me from the list.

There is only a list of INTEREST at this point no one has ordered anything yet


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (diesel king)*

You could get a yellow set smoked by the fellow who smokes/tints the taillights.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (DenverBill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_Clear, no sensor. Third reply.

We are NOT considering making clears right now, doesnt make much sence with the location of it..?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK!!!!
I was interested in getting a set a one time.... but if everyone shows up at a dance, interested in hitting the floor, but only sits in their seats..... what the hell is the point of hanging around.

I'm out!!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK, TALK!!!!
I was interested in getting a set a one time.... but if everyone shows up at a dance, interested in hitting the floor, but only sits in their seats..... what the hell is the point of hanging around.


Well thats just it there hasnt been a huge demand support from here as of yet but we are working with some potential resellers so most likely you will not see us offering these on here at all, but our resellers will be announcing when they are here and ready. 
All of our projects of this nature is based on QTY as we deal with the factory direct and they req 2000pcs/style hence smoked alone would be 4000pcs (with and without sensor holes)


----------



## themacnut (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cullen* »_
Well thats just it there hasnt been a huge demand support from here as of yet but we are working with some potential resellers so most likely you will not see us offering these on here at all, but our resellers will be announcing when they are here and ready. 
All of our projects of this nature is based on QTY as we deal with the factory direct and they req 2000pcs/style hence smoked alone would be 4000pcs (with and without sensor holes)

Cullen,
Since your original post on 6-19-2004, now some 10 months ago, you have gotten as much data as you are going to collect. If you have not seen the interest you expected, then I am guessing you are not moving forward with your buy. In probably the first few weeks of you post, should have given you an overall sense if there was enough volume to move forward. Instead this thread has lived just short of a year, with no comment from you if you intend to produce and when these might be available. For most of us, this is now Vaporware never to be available. 
I think you will see from a separate thread, some us are moving on to a cheaper, readily available solution. If I was in your shoes, I would not be producing a run of 2000. 
For future products you may be interested in posting here, I would recommend you have a clear plan you can communicate on your timing for collecting interest, and when you might be able to produce the product. This will save a lot of frustration you have seen posted here.
I believe your intentions were good (Still are), but it may be time to let this one go.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (themacnut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_
Cullen,
Since your original post on 6-19-2004, now some 10 months ago, you have gotten as much data as you are going to collect. If you have not seen the interest you expected, then I am guessing you are not moving forward with your buy. .

Back then def there was not the amount of interest needed, now though its a differen story with several wholesalers interested.

_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_Instead this thread has lived just short of a year, with no comment from you if you intend to produce and when these might be available. For most of us, this is now Vaporware never to be available. 
.

Yeah well the first two "rounds" of bumping showed #1 not enough #2 promising and now #3 a lot better.
And since we are totally refocusing on wholesale the goal of this thread has somewhat changed from looking for retail buyers to "testing" the market.

_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_I think you will see from a separate thread, some us are moving on to a cheaper, readily available solution. 

Actually no time to see what DIY options are being tested but that has always been the case, in fact we have even sold some of our clear markers to "professional tinters" along side us selling smoked (mk4) its all about taste as tinting will never look the same as an actual smoked part.

_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_I think you will see from a separate thread, some us are moving on to a cheaper, readily available solution. If I was in your shoes, I would not be producing a run of 2000. .

Thats a normal batch and we have done that for Mk2, Mk3, Mk4, Corrado and Passat B5.5 its nothing unusual in wholesale but more "typical"

_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_For future products you may be interested in posting here, I would recommend you have a clear plan you can communicate on your timing for collecting interest, and when you might be able to produce the product. This will save a lot of frustration you have seen posted here.


There will not be much posting in the future as we will spend more time on dealing with the factories and resellers only, not sure what frustration you are refering to!?

_Quote, originally posted by *themacnut* »_I believe your intentions were good (Still are), but it may be time to let this one go.

Time will show


----------



## widebaudi (Sep 23, 2002)

smoked with sensors plz


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

smoked - no sensor.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: FEELER: Do you need CLEAR or SMOKED sidemarker your Touareg? (Cullen)*

*LIST OF INTEREST*

_Quote, originally posted by *mcmuney* »_Clear w/ sensors


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_Put me down for Smoked with Sensors. 
Any idea on pricing? 


_Quote, originally posted by *Makbros* »_smoked / no sensors for me.










_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Post your paypal links and I would buy at least one set of each clear and smoked without sensor holes 


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_I'll paypal ya the $ 14.99 for either clear or smoked without sensors. Prefer the clear though.


_Quote, originally posted by *eggyacid* »_is this still available? i want the clear ones


_Quote, originally posted by *garibaldo* »_
Those pieces will sell like hotcakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll take any color but the stock ambers without sensors. 


_Quote, originally posted by *hotdaymnitzbao* »_me too. I want a pair. i would still like to see the colors offered. no sensors for me











_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Clear with sensors for me.


_Quote, originally posted by *Richard1* »_Count me in
I'll take mine smoked, no sensor


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I would still like a pair of clear sidemarkers, no sensors.










_Quote, originally posted by *PHATMAN5050* »_Clear WITH sensor!


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_Smoked without sensor!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *njegg* »_Smoked with sensors, please. 


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_Okay, smoked with sensors for me...no wait, make that clear with sensors...no no no smoked, definitely...hmm, actually clear would be better...ok ok smoked, final answer...or should I go with clear...AAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!








I'm interested, just haven't decided on color yet!










_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_clear no sensors


_Quote, originally posted by *stunt pilot* »_Clear with sensors!










_Quote, originally posted by *njegg* »_Lets do it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *DenverBill* »_I'm still interested. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff from Mass* »_Clear w/sensors


_Quote, originally posted by *FKI* »_Smoked w/ sensors.. thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Ok, then clear with sensor still my option.
Thanks Spockat


_Quote, originally posted by *leebo* »_smoked with sensor is still my choice.


_Quote, originally posted by *prahapassat* »_smoked no sensor is my choice


_Quote, originally posted by *planeherder* »_smoked with sensor


_Quote, originally posted by *widebaudi* »_smoked with sensors plz


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_smoked - no sensor.


----------

